# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Perdy & Grayson - Who actually cares?!

## Chris_2k11

Am I the only one that these two bore senseless? Perdy mainly, she really grates on me  :Angry:  I find myself flicking over these days whenever their scenes come on. 

What does everyone else think of the two of them?

----------


## alan45

I quite like these upper class twits. Im sure Perdy is due another fling with Mr. Matthew :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

I dunno maybe it could turn into something more interesting but yes I do agree at the moment it is quite boring.

----------


## Footie_Chick

I quite like them too, i think Perdy should get with Matthew again, give Grayson a taste of his own medicine.

----------


## alan45

> I quite like them too, i think Perdy should get with Matthew again, give Grayson a taste of his own medicine.


She would need to sleep wit Emily to give Larry a taste of his own medicine :EEK!:

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, thats true!! :Lol:  But can't see it happening.

----------


## Katy

I dont like them either. I dont really watch Emmerdale anymore. I went of it before christmas it went a bit far fetched.

----------


## Babe14

Still enjoying my Emmerdale but am finding it a bit slow at times.

I like Perdy/Grayson and think that this is a very different kind of marriage storyline.  We have more than one thing causing problems for them: Grayson cheating, Grayson's sexuality, his gambling and Perdy's miscarriages but despite it all they are totally devoted and in love with one another.

Yes I can definitely see Perdy falling into the lovely Matt's arms once again and maybe this time both will get more than they bargained for, which again will be another contributing factor to the Sinclair's marriage problems.

I am noticing that in all the soaps they are now concentrating on different storyline's from the norm where marriages are concerned , other problems within a marriage are being focused on and I like this.  we stilll have the "cheating" factor but it's not the typical affair scenareo.

----------


## MadGamer

I hate uppclass people, they really annoy me with their posh accents.

----------


## chance

I dont mind Grayson as a character on his own or with others as long as it's not his boring wife,together they are a bore!

----------


## lizann

seen that the actress who played perdy is an ad for boots no. 7 products

----------


## Perdita

Not seen that one yet ... will keep an eye open for it  :Smile:

----------

